# Customized  Walmart Columbias



## Mark Johnston (May 7, 2017)

I modified a couple of current production 1937 Columbias for my son & I. Nexus 3 speeds, toolboxes, springers, lights, graphics.


----------



## sludgeguy (May 8, 2017)

Best looking Wallyworld bikes I have ever seen!
Nice job, looks like fun to ride.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 8, 2017)

Cool idea,nice job.


----------



## 2jakes (May 8, 2017)

*Darn! 
I thought my ’37 Columbia was cool, but  your custom
creations are super cool!*

*

*


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 8, 2017)

Thank you, they were a lot of fun to put together. My son likes the classic cruiser style, but I went for a board track look for mine.


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 8, 2017)

Dang....they look real nice!  Can you give details about the Harley tank....did you make it or is there a source?


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 8, 2017)

They're the stock tank panels that come on current production Columbias. I peeled off the factory decals, then applied the custom Hardly-Davidson decals and gold pin stripe tape.  

This outfit made the decals for me. No affiliation with them, but they do good work.

https://vinylimagination.com/


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 8, 2017)

I don't remember where I bought the pin stripe tape, but this is what I used.


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for the info.....I love the board track look too and may have to five this a try sometime!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 8, 2017)

Yes I sort of went the jersey boardwalk look


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 8, 2017)

I love it! Where did you get the crashbars?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 8, 2017)

Mark Johnston said:


> I love it! Where did you get the crashbars?



They show up on here and e-bay often but the rear are a little harder to get.


----------



## buck hughes (May 13, 2017)

I have 2 of these bikes-one still in box-one assembled-$200.00 for both-pick up Lima,oh


----------



## bikecrazy (May 13, 2017)

I'm glad to see that the bike customizers are alive and well. Great job!


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 13, 2017)

I have a black on black single speed wheel set, another Dietz headlight, and another toolbox made to fit these frames if anyone is interested.
The toolbox will not fit with fenders, I had it made full length from seat stays to chain stays & opens on the left. It is already powder coated black


----------

